# Sent My Documents to Pakistan for my Wife Spouse Visa



## zulky (Sep 10, 2013)

I have just sent papers for my wife's spouse visa to pakistan i got married on 13 feb 2013

Documents Sent:

Sponsorship Letter through solicitor
Marriage Certificate
Tested Photo Copies (ILR, Pakistani Passport, Enter/Exit stamp from Pakistan)

Wage Slips from 2 Employers for 6 Months and P60

Employer 1: Basic Salary= Gross £17600 + overtime and commission ( all 6 months pay slips shows gross salary over £1550)

P60= £18643 (April 2013)

Job covering letter stating job permanent till sept 2011 till now


Employer 2: Basic Salary= Gross £4605.96 ( all 6 months pay slips )

P60= £768 (April 2013)

Job covering letter stating job permanent Feb 2013 till now

*Problem i am having is my second employee pays fix £307.18 every month in my bank account , but 3 out of 6 pay slips shows £306.98 paid in my account, i have spoken to accountant he said he cant change it, because if he changes it will be fake payslips, according to him record already sent to hm revenue

my question is will home office say that why payslips and bank statments are not matching, its 20 p difference, but my gross income is the same in all payslips only account paid 20p more tax, but it doesnt reflect on my payslips

My solicitor have said this fault is made by your second employer and home office probally wont even look at your second job because you have full filled the requirements with your first job, and plus they look at gross *income

Other Documents: 

6 months bank statments
Mortgage letter, statements, land registery, house immigration report
letter from hm revenue confirming both jobs

Communication: 

14 page phone record (bill)
skype records
phone cards
money transfers

Wedding photos approx 20
2 Additional photo not part on wedding

Wife Documents:

Valid Passport in her married name
English ielts test band 5.5 (speaking and listening over 4)
TB Test Report
Invitation Card to Wedding
Birthday and Eid Cards
Confirming letter that Phone number i have been calling it is her from her mobile provider



please tell me if my documents are ok and please answer my question


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

zulky said:


> My solicitor have said this fault is made by your second employer and home office probally wont even look at your second job because you have full filled the requirements with your first job, and plus they look at gross


So if you meet the financial requirement with one of your jobs - then you shouldn't have declared your second job. It may confuse your application.


----------



## zulky (Sep 10, 2013)

iv already sent the documents and covering letter from the solicitor states my second job, and plus letter from hm revenue states my second job as well, so home office can ask me where is the documents from your second job


----------

